# SpectraCal Special Offer and Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/spectracal_giveaway.jpg[/img]
*SpectraCal* has a great offer going on right now through the end of January for the *CalMAN DIY Software w/ i1Display2 OEM at $199.00*, but you could also win one of these kits right here at Home Theater Shack.

Here's the scoop... if you are already a member here at Home Theater Shack and have 10 posts (no post padding) in our forums by January 31, 2012 (these do not have to be new posts), you can enter the giveaway by posting your entry in the *SpectraCal Special Offer and Giveaway Qualification Thread*.

Here's the catch... the drawing will be held on February 1, 2012, so you have less than 6 days to qualify and enter.

Shipping will be covered worldwide!

NOTE: If you don't want to miss out on *the great deal of $199*, don't worry, if you buy now and win the giveaway, SpectraCal will refund you the $199. Either way you can't lose! You get a great deal and you might just get it for free!

This is the announcement thread only... for discussion see the main giveaway thread in our Video Calibration forum.



...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow another great giveaway, like that SpectraCal will refund your money if you win and theyre offering a big sale right now. Good luck to all


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations to *moparz10* who wins this giveaway. :clap:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations!! And be sure to make use of the DIY Display Calibration via CalMAN thread if you need it. :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats moparz10


----------

